
Is Bitbucket crashed? It is wise to host Gitlab CE on your own server - bruceduk
https://www.transfon.com/blog/Lightsail-vs-EC2-Gitlab
======
euph0ria
Yes, it is down for us as well.

Review status.bitbucket.org

